# Seafield House (Former children's hospital)



## tumble112 (Apr 21, 2015)

Seafield House was built in 1888/89 at a cost of £8000 for engineer William Arrol. He described the house as a place "Where in the intervals of work I might enjoy retired leisure".
After his death in 1913, the house was used during WW1 by the Red Cross as an auxilliary hospital for wounded soldiers. In 1921 Seafield House became a maternity hospital and eventually changing to a Sick Children's Hospital in 1944.
The Hospital closed in 1991 but remained in use as NHS administration until 2001. The house then remained empty and was badly damaged by fire in 2007.
I had a few stays here as a child, so this explore brought back a few memories.
As ever more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651676209768/



009 by tumble112, on Flickr


245 by tumble112, on Flickr


008 by tumble112, on Flickr


253 by tumble112, on Flickr


252 by tumble112, on Flickr


251 by tumble112, on Flickr


255 by tumble112, on Flickr


257 by tumble112, on Flickr


259 by tumble112, on Flickr


272 by tumble112, on Flickr


267 by tumble112, on Flickr

256 by tumble112, on Flickr


This was originally the Billiard Room (thanks Dazza), I really like the fireplace



002 by tumble112, on Flickr


262 by tumble112, on Flickr



260 by tumble112, on Flickr



279 by tumble112, on Flickr



283 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Apr 21, 2015)

I love that, I hope it gets saved somehow.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 21, 2015)

krela said:


> I love that, I hope it gets saved somehow.



There were plans announced last year to convert it into flats, but there have been a few of those over the years.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice work Tumble 
Looks good that


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow...great set there. What an architectural treasure trove.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wonderful features.Thanks for sharing
After checking the tiles out they look very much like William De Morgan, amazing they are still there.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow what a fantastic building! 
Beautifully documented too, great write up. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Apr 22, 2015)

Lovely Building, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice looking place, looks on its last legs though, shame really...thanks.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely building such a shame it's been left to rot.


----------



## Woo72 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been desperate to see inside this place for years! Great to see some original features have survived. The gallery bannisters and panels are awesome. The good news is this building has just been purchased by a local building firm who are to restore is as luxury apartments, restoring the original features. Tragic that the amazing interiors have been lost though. Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 23, 2015)

Its crazy to think that was built for £8,000! Imagine the cost that £8,000 would be in todays money! Nice set of pics there


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 23, 2015)

Woo72 said:


> I've been desperate to see inside this place for years! Great to see some original features have survived. The gallery bannisters and panels are awesome. The good news is this building has just been purchased by a local building firm who are to restore is as luxury apartments, restoring the original features. Tragic that the amazing interiors have been lost though. Great photos thanks for sharing.



That is good news. Hopefully the beautiful stained glass roof can be recreated.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 24, 2015)

beautiful tumble! really nice decay and inside looks wonderful, good stuff as always, glad your still uploading and finding these places


----------



## Chopper (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow. What a gorgeous place. Very nice set


----------



## Rob2210 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow love the shots, trying to imagine the place in all its glory restored.


----------



## Woo72 (Apr 24, 2015)

It would be great if the stained glass roof and beautiful oak staircase could be replaced.


----------



## Gritstone (Apr 25, 2015)

Why is it most children's homes seem quite sinister and foreboding places?


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 25, 2015)

Gritstone said:


> Why is it most children's homes seem quite sinister and foreboding places?



I can clearly remember as a child finding this house (or hospital as it was then), terrifying. I can also remember lying in bed recovering from an operation trying to watch Take Hart on a small TV at the other end of what seemed to be a huge ward. (Showing my age a bit here). However visiting it again as an adult I could see the beauty in the building, but I understand your point.


----------



## Dugie (Apr 27, 2015)

There is some nice stonework in this place, looks great. Thanks for posting 

Dugie


----------

